# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα πρώτα μου τσουλουφάκια!!!!!

## mitsman

Ήρθε και εμένα η σειρά μου να σας δείξω την δεύτερη γέννα από τα υπέροχα κοκατιλακια που μου έδωσε μια φίλη μου εκτροφέας απο την Αθήνα της οποίας της ζήτησα ενα ζευγάρι σε αναπαραγωγική ηλικία για να βγάλω 1-2 γεννες και μου έστειλε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτό που ζήτησα!!! Αυτο ειναι το πλεονέκτημα έναντι των πετ σοπ!!

Ζευγάρι 3 χρονων, εχοντας δει νεοσσούς του απο προηγούμενες γεννες, εκανε  ταξίδι 14 σχεδον ωρών μεσα σε ενα χαρτινο κουτακι μεταφορας και έφθασε στη Ναξο 12 η ωρα το βραδυ!
Τα πουλια ερχόντουσαν απο περιοδο συντηρησης χωρις καμμια προετοιμασια!!!
Τα βαζω λοιπον στο κλουβί τους και το επομενο μεσημερι τι να δω???? ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΜΑ!!!!! Εγκεφαλικό ο Μητσος!



Ξεκινάω άμεσα διατροφή:
Μειγμα σπορων για κοκατιλ- versele laga
Αυγο βραστο καθημερινα μιας και δεν τρώνε αυγοτροφη
Σουπιοκοκκαλο μονιμα
Grit μονιμα
Νιφαδες βρώμης 3 φορες την εβδομαδα μια κουταλια της σουπας

και ο δικος μου συμμαχος στις γεννες:  *Πρόγραμμα - οδηγός Orlux το οποιο τηρω κατα γράμμα!!!*




Για να μην τα λεω πολλα χωρις καμμια προετοιμασία πέρασαν σε γέννα με 5 αυγα 4 ενσπορα και έβγαλαν 2 πανεμορφα pied μικρα!
Ένα ασπορο υπάρχει παντα στην γεννα μου ειπε η φιλη μου και τα αλλα δυο σταματησε η εκολαψη σε προχωρημενο σταδιο προφανως λογο ελλειψης βιταμινων, ισως και απο το αποτομο κρυο των ημερων εκεινων!

Εδώ τα μικρα της πρώτης γέννας:



Πριν καν βγουν τα πρώτα απο την φώλια ξεκινησαμε δεύτερη γέννα και είχαμε 4 αυγουλάκια!


Τα 3 ένσπορα αυτή την φορά.... τερμα ομως τα πολλά λόγια γιατι σας κούρασα, παμε σε φωτογραφίες:

Το ζευγαρι μου:





Η μανούλα μας:






Και τα μωρά μας:












































Και στα δικα σας.............

----------


## Kostas-Bs

χαχαχχαχαχ πλάκα έχουν.


Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη!

----------


## orion

φίλε τέλεια είναι... να σου πάνε όλα καλά... εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και να ξέρεις ότι ζηλεύω  :: 
άντε και στα σκυλάκια μας τώρα  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Αχου τα μωρέ..... mitsmano-κοκατιλάκια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   :: 

Να τα χαίρεσαι και να τους δώσεις πολλά πολλά φιλάκια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι ολα κουκλια Δημητρη!!!
Να οσυ ζησουν και καη συνεχεια!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Τι ωρα ερχεται το καραβι απο Αλεξανδρουπολη Ναξο ειπαμε? ετοιμασε τα ( σε συσκευασια δωρου με φιογκακι παρακαλω ) και ερχομαι. Μας τρεξαν τα σαλια μεσημεριατικα!

----------


## mitsman

Ανδρέα, εδω θα ειναι και θα περιμενουν!!!!

 :: 

Το ιδιο ισχυει και για εσενα Βικυ!



Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ πολυ πολυ  ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## serafeim

να σου ζησουν!!!!!!

ΘΕΛΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩΩΩΩ!!!! ::

----------


## jk21

της mitsman και ιστοριες .... νωεman !!!!  να δουμε τι αλλο !

να τα χαιρεσαι φιλαρακο ! να βλεπω το κιτρινο να κατακλυζει το φορουμ και τι αλλο !!!

----------


## moutro

Δημήτρη είναι απίστευτα!!!! Να σου ζήσουν ολα και εις άλλα με υγεία!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Περίμενε καμμια δυο μερες και θα σε φτιαξω και εσένα!!!!!!!

Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυ!!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο βρε Δημήτρη !!! Πανέμορφααααα είναι  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Αμαν..  τι λες τωρα!!!! πανεμορφα ειναι Δημητρη να σου ζησουν και παντα με υγεια!! θελω και εγω cockatiel....  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## moutro

> Περίμενε καμμια δυο μερες και θα σε φτιαξω και εσένα!!!!!!!


Σε μένα πάει αυτό??? Μιλάς με γρίφους βλέπω... Ανθρωπος-μυστήριο!!!! Για εξήγα...Ξηγήσου.... χαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Οχι οχι,..... στον Δημητρη μιλαώ που θα του δειξω το παιδι του να γινεται γονιος!!!

----------


## Athina

Πω πω πω!!!
Να σου ζήσουν όλα και με το καλό στο κλαδί!!!
Είναι πανέμορφα!

----------


## Panosfx

Μπραβο Μητσαρα ειναι πανεμορφα!Φτου φτου!
Η μαμα σε αγριοκοιταξε ή ειναι η ιδεα μου;χαχαχαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

> Η μαμα σε αγριοκοιταξε ή ειναι η ιδεα μου;χαχαχαχα


Χαχαχα!Ετοιμη να σε φαει ειναι δημητρη!!!Προσεξε!!!  :Happy: 
Χεχε...ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Τέτοιες μανουλες θέλω!!!!!!!!!

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα....αυτο ειναι το πρωτυπο μιας καλης μανουλας!!!
Εκπληκτικο το συναισθημα της αναπτυξης νεοσσων!  :Happy: 
Φανταζομαι πως το καταευχαριστιεστε οπως τα πουλακια σας!!

Θα σε βγαλουν απο το σπιτι τα κοκατιλακια Δημητρη!!!Χεχεχε!!!  :Happy: 
Αυτα εχουν ραμφος δυνατο,δεν ειναι καναρινακια!  :Happy: 
Χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ααααααα! Τι .....χνουδωτά λουκουμάκια είν' αυτά;;;; Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ - πολύ για τις foto!!! που είναι και πανέμορφες!!!!
Ωραίο το ζευγαράκι!! Πολύ καλό μεγάλωμα να έχουν!!! Να τα... χαιρόμαστε!!!!

----------


## captain

Nα τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρά σου και με το καλό να ανοίξουν τα φτερά τους!!! θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. η εκτροφέας φίλη σου απ'την αθήνα τα εμπορεύεται τα μικρά ή τα χαρίζει σε δικούς της;(δεν το λέω κακοπροαίρετα απλά επειδή αρκετοί θα ήθελαν να αποκτήσουν ενα κοκατιλάκι ή αλλου είδους παπαγαλάκι ίσως να διέθεταν κάποιο ποσό σε εκτροφέα εκτός φόρουμ φυσικά).

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μήτσο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ είναι όλα τέλεια.
Δεν έχω λόγια γι αυτό το ζευγάρι και την εκτροφέα που στο έδωσε ::

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαεριστω παρα παρα παρα πολυ ΟΛΟΥΣ....

Η φιλη μου αυτη τα έχει για εκείνη και πουλάει καποια για να βγαζει τα εξοδα της. Το θεμα δεν ειναι αυτο, το θέμα ειναι οτι δίνει αυτο που ζητας! ΑΝ το εχει, αν δεν εχει λεει απλα "ΔΕΝ εχω" !!

τα μωρα ειναι 3- 5- 7 μερων αντοιστιχα, εχουν γεννηθει   19/05/2012, 21/05/2012, 23/05/2012!

----------


## stelios7

Απλα τελεια!!!!

----------


## teo24

Τρελανε μας κι αλλο ρε Μητσο.Τι περιπτωση εισαι εσυ.Να σου ζησουν τα σκατζοχοιροδεινοσαυρακια σου.














Ουπς σορρυ,τα κοκατιλακια σου.Ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι κι απ τα παραπανω θα βγαλεις μικρα εσυ..........

----------


## ananda

να σου ζήσουν mitsaki 
καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## giotakismille

πω πω!εισαι πολυ τυχερος!

----------


## Antigoni87

ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!! Μικρά Floydάκια!!! Τι σκατόφατσες είναι αυτές;;;; Να σου ζήσουν και να τα δεις όπως τα θες, χαχαχα χαζομπαμπά!!  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Αυτά παιδιά, είναι αδέρφια του Floyd μου και του Darky της Νικόλ, γι αυτό και θα δείτε σύντομα να αποκτούν κακιασμένες φατσουλες  :: 
Τέλειο το ζευγάρι, ακόμη πιο τέλεια τα μωρα  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Θα σου δώσω πρόσφατη φωτο του Νταρκη να δεις,έχει πραγματικά κακιασμένη φάτσα,αλλά σε χαρακτήρα είναι γλυκός.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ε μα ναι, μόνο για φάτσες μιλάμε!! Από χαρακτήρες δεν το συζητώ, κάτσε να δεις και τα μικρά του Μίτσμαν! Όλα γλύκες θα βγουν! (Καλά, σε αντίθεση με τον Darky, ο Φλόυντ είναι και στο χαρακτήρα λιγάκι κακιασμένος λόγω αντίζηλου, χαχαχα!).

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα τα πουλια με το που ακουσα οτι ειναι γονεις του Darky διακαης ποθος μου..... τα πηρα χωρις δευτερη σκέψη.... Τα πουλια εχουν φουλ πτερόρροια (τα επιασε οταν ειχαν αυγα) και ματι μην τα πιασει φτου φτου φτου κλωσσανε και ταιζουν ασταματητα!

----------


## mitsman

Μεγαλώνουν τα καμαρια μου.... αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι το μεγαλυτερο απο ολα ειναι συνεχει στο πλαι... δεν μπορει να σηκωθει ορθιο... ελπιζω να ειναι απο το φαι!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!
Μεγαλωνουν και μεγαλωνουν συνεχεια!!!Απο το φαι ειναι Δημητρη,ταιζουν καλα οι γονεις!!  :winky:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Όλο εκπλήξεις είσαι Δημήτρη.
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## serafeim

δημητρη ποτε ερχομαι ναξο ειπαμε?
πανεμορφα γλυκες να σου ζησουν

----------


## mitsman

Οποτε θες Σεραφειμακο.......


Να 'στε καλα ολοι σας!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σεραφειμ ποτε παμε Ναξο ειπαμε?  :Evilgrin0039: ... τι γλυκες ειναι αυτες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!!!! Δημητρη παντα με υγεια!!!!!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν δημητρη και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!παντα με υγεια και σιγα σιγα στο κλαδακι!!!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## daras

υπεροχες στιγμες. να σου ζησουν!!!
πως γινεται να ειναι κακασχημα και συγχρονως τοσο αξιαγαπητα??

----------


## mitsman

Να ειστε καλα!!!!!! με απασχολει πολυ το θεμα με το ενα κοκατιλακι που δεν στεκεται στα ποδαρακια του... 

Ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι.... αλλα απο την στιγμη που ειναι ΦΟΥΛ ταισμενο θεωρω οτι μεσα στην φωλια στηριζεται στα ποδαρακια του για να φαει και μαλιστα για αρκετη ωρα!!!!
Splayd legs δεν έχει.. ειναι μια χαρα τα ποδαρακια του!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ναξιωτη σου ερχομαι,φουλ στο μπεμπε εισαι εκει κατω... αλιμονο σε εμας...

να τα χαιρεσαι τα μωρα,το να σου ζησουν το θεωρω περιτο

----------


## mitsman

Ολο λογια ειστε.... ολο ερχεστε ολο ερχεστε και ολο μονος ειμαι!!!!

τοσα πουλακια σας βαζω για να ερθετε εσεις εκει......

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χαχα,ρε αφου εισαι εσυ ολο βολτες,να σου ερθουμε και να εχεις παει πουθενα?τζαμπα ο δρομος και η θαλασσα? ασε που οι επισκεψεις σε περιοδους με μωρα ειναι επικυνδινες,θα σφαχτουμε ποιος θα τα πρωτοπαρει.

----------


## mitsman

καθολου.... για ΟΛΟΥΣ εχει ο mitsman!!!!!

Exei παραπονο κανεις???????/???

----------


## vicky_ath

> πως γινεται να ειναι κακασχημα και συγχρονως τοσο αξιαγαπητα??


χαχαχαχα... πραγματικά!!! Το ίδιο σκέφτομαι και εγώ!

Να ζήσουν τα μωρούλια!!!!!! Ανυπομονώ να δω χρωματάκια!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη!! (πιστεύω και ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα με το ποδαράκι του μεγαλύτερου).

----------


## mitsman

Παω να σας το βγαλω μια φωτογραφια να το δειτε!!!

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια βρηκα τι συμβαινει.... η μια πλευρα δεν εχει αναπτυχθει.... δειτε:

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωχ... Να σε ρωτήσω, έχεις βρεξει τα πούπουλά του για να το δούμε καλύτερα, ή έτσι είναι κανονικά; Επίσης, εκεί που τα αλλα στέκονται με το κεφάλι ψηλά στην τελευταία φωτό, αυτό το μικράκι γιατί είναι κάτω;  :sad:  Για να καταλάβω, όταν λες δεν εχει αναπτυχθεί η μια πλευρά (όπως βλέπω κι εγώ), εννοείς ότι παίζει να είναι ανάπηρο;

----------


## mitsman

Οπως βλεπετε η δεξια πλευρα ειναι μικροτερη....

Δεν το εχω βρεξει... απλα χανει το μωρουδιακο χνουδι σιγα σιγα!!!! Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινεται!

----------


## Athina

Φτου,φτου Μήτσο βάλε ένα ματάκι μέσα στην φωλιά θα χρειαστεί!!!
Έβγαλες κουκλιά!  :winky:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!

Τωρα ειδα το θεμα...

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη μη σε ανησυχει.Δεν φαινεται μεγαλη η διαφορα.
Παντως οτι και να γινει οταν απογαλακτιστει ειμαι διαθεσιμος για υιοθεσια!Ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα ειναι αγαπησιαρικο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Το θέμα δεν είναι πως φαίνεται αλλά τι θα κάνει το πουλάκι με μία τέτοια αναπηρία... αυτό που έλεγα και πριν στο Δημήτρη, είναι οτι απορώ πως αυτό το πουλάκι ζει και διεκδικεί φαγητό και περισσότερο πως το ταίζουν οι γονείς 10 ημέρες τώρα... συνήθως τα ασθενικά πουλάκια, που μπορεί να μην δείχνουν κάποιο πρόβλημα εξωτερικά, οι γονείς τα αφήνουν να πεθάνουν. Εδώ που μιλάμε για ξεκάθαρο πρόβλημα, πως ειναι δυνατόν να το έχουν παραβλέψει?

Πάνο αν το πουλάκι μεγαλώσει χωρίς πρόβλημα, θα έχει κινητικά προβλήματα όλη του τη ζωή.. ίσως να μην πετάει καν. Μιλάμε για κάτι που πιθανότατα θα το εμποδίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Τώρα μονο να περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα μπορούμε...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

.......εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι αυτό....

----------


## ponak21

Ειναι απλα υπεροχα, να σου ζησουν και να τα απολαμβανεις... Πραγματικα διαβαζω και αλλα θεματα για κοκατιλακια και σας χαιρομαι   :winky: )))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη δεν μπορουμε νομιζω παρα να περιμενουμε να δουμε πως θα εξελιχτει το μωρο,μεγαλωνοντας πιστευω θα βρει το τροπο και θα ειναι οκ ακομακαι αν δεν πεταει ακομα και αν κουτσενει...
το οτι οι γονεις το ταϊζουν με τοσο ζηλο ειναι οντως αξιο απορειας...

----------


## lagreco69

Ελα ρε Δημητρη τι ειναι τωρα αυτο? δυστυχως παιζει και να εχει αναπηρια!! ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!! και να μην ειναι κατι το μονιμο!!!

----------


## COMASCO

δημητρη σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι αυτό...καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## jk21

ΜΗΤΣΑΚΟ να τα χαιρεσαι ! ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα !!!

θελω να βγαλεις μια φωτο το μικρο να φαινεται απο πανω αλλα να προσπαθησεις να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο ισιο εκεινη τη στιγμη και τα χερακια δεξια αριστερα να ειναι ανοιγμενα στην ιδια σταση για να συγκριθουν σωστα .εγω βλεπω αλλα σταση του αριστερου (πιο ανοικτη ) απο το δεξι .αν παρεις ενα ενα τα δυο τμηματα του χεριου και συγκρινεις αριστερο με δεξι ,δεν βλεπω σαφη διαφορα .ομως δεν αποκλειω στραβη θεση

----------


## mitsman



----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι αυτο εγω το βλεπω μια χαρα απο θεμα μεγεθους

----------


## jk21

απλα εχει ενα ανοιγμα -κλιση  (μπορει και τυχαιο ) η αριστερη φτερουγα

----------


## mitsman

Οχι οχι.... δεν ειναι αυτο... ειναι το δευτερο πουλακι αυτο και απλα επειδη εβγαλε μπαλωματα το εβγαλα μονο του....

Το αλλο πουλακι δειχνει μια χαρα... στεκεται στα ποδαρακια του κανονικα και δεν δειχνει κανενα προβλημα πλεον!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βλέπω το Ντάρκυ Νο.2 νομίζω............. χι χι χι!!!!!

Τέλεια είναι όλα τους!!
Και τα νέα για το μεγαλύτερο με το προβληματάκι δε θα μπορούσαν να είναι καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ελπίζω μόνο να μην πάρει τον χαρακτήρα του Ντάρκη 1 γιατί όπως θυμάστε είναι ΠΟΛΥ άτιμο πουλερικό χαχαχαχα
Έχει ηρεμήσει βέβαια τώρα πάλι καλα.

----------


## mitsman

τον θελω ακομη πιο ατιμο να πω την αληθεια μου.... θελω τα κοκατιλακια μου να ειναι θεοτρελα!!!! οσο περισσοτερο τοσο το καλυτερο!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μήτσο περαστικά σου τότε χαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Να και ενα κολαζ που τους εφτιαξα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ πολυ καλό

----------


## vikitaspaw

Δημητρηηηη....!!! Να σου ζησουν τα τσουλουφακια σου!! Συγνωμη τωρα ειδα το θεμα αν κ εμεις τα λεμε κ απο αλλου..! (ζηλεψτε οι υπολοιποι- ξερω πολλα παραπανω...χεχε  -->κακιασμενη) Ειναι πανεμορφα!!! Πιντακια φουλ στο κιτρινο τα πρωτα...αναμενουμε γι αυτα!! Οι γονεις πανεμορφοι!! Οι αδυναμιες μου!! Περλ κ λουτινο ή κανω λαθος?? 
Οσο για το μωρο με το "¨προβλημα" θεωρω οτι αν ειχε οντως προβλημα δε θα το ταιζαν οι γονεις του. Απ τη στιγμη που το ταιζουν μπορει απλα να ειναι μικροτερο κ γι αυτο να μενει πιο κατω ή ακομα κ να τεμπελιαζει να σηκωθει. Παραδειγμα το τεταρτο το μωρο το δικο μου παντα ηταν κατω, δε σηκωνε το κεφαλι καθολου, κ ειχε παντα ανοιχτα ποδια. Ειχα φοβηθει για το χειροτερο!! Οι γονεις ταιζαν κανονικα, ο μικρος δυναμωσε, σηκωθηκε πανω κ εγινε ενας κουκλος!!! Κουκλος, δυνατος κ υγιεστατος!! Εγω παντως δε βλεπω καποιο εμφανες προβλημα!! Να σου ζησουν ολα κ να χαρεις αλλα τοσα!! 
Αληθεια τα ταιζεις καθολου εσυ??

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι τελεια κουκλια ζωγραφιστα μπραβο Δημητρη  να σου ζησουν τα μωρουδελια σου :Love0020:

----------


## mitsman

Να ειστε καλα..... σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ!!!

Βικυ οσο ταιζουν οι γονεις δεν τα πειραζω καθολου τα μικρα!!!!!
Η μητερα ειναι περλε και ο πατερας ειναι κατι σαν παιντ.... Ειναι ακριβως οπως τα μωρα.... ειναι οι κλωνοι του.... Δηλαδη κατακιτρινος και δυο μικρα μπαλωματα στην πλατη!

----------


## cypand

Δημήτρη και εγώ τώρα είδα το θέμα.. πολύ ωραία είναι όλα τους  :Happy:  όσο για το μικρό και εγώ νομίζω ότι μια χαρά θα είναι.. με τον χρόνο θα μάθουμε απλά να έχεις λίγη ένοια μήπως και σταματήσουν να το ταϊζουν αν και δεν το πιστεύω.. πολύ όμορφα και μπράβο τους, 2 γέννες συνεχόμενες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Δημήτρη! Πολύ χρήσιμο κολάζ! Πολύ γλυκά τα μικράκια!

----------


## moutro

Φανταστικά όλα!!!!! Αντε να σου γίνουν μεγάλα και τρανά!!! Γερά και δυνατά!!!! Ατρομητα πουλιά!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Το παραξενο στην δευτερη γεννα ειναι οτι για 9 μερες δεν ακουμπουσαν το αυγο... οπως το εβαζα το εβγαζα..... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως τα μεγαλωναν μονο με σπορια....

Εχθες εβαλα ταμπλετα ασβεστιου στο νερο και για πρωτη φωρα εφαγαν μισο αυγο σε αυτη την γεννα και σημερα το πουλακι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.... δεν ξερω αν επαιξε και αυτο τον ρολο του!!!!
Παντως ολα δειχνουν καλα!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

.... εγώ πάλι, αναρωτιόμουν μήπως η δική μου θηλυκιά ...υπερβάλει!!! Αφού τρώει -και τους δίνει- ένα ολόκληρο αυγό την ημέρα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Με 4 τερατα που εχει ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο.... αυτες τις μανες πρεπει να τις προσεχουμε σαν τα ματια μας!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Την προσέχω Δημήτρη! Είναι τέλεια μαμά, ένα πολύ έξυπνο πουλί κι έχει και ποοοολύ καλό χαρακτήρα! 
Ενώ για το αρσενικό μου δεν έχω πραγματικά ...σχεδόν, τίποτα να πω....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη χαιρομαι πολυ ειδικα για τον "μπαταρισμενο" μικρο...!!!

----------


## COMASCO

δημητρη χαιρομαι για τα μικρα σου και τα καλα νεα απο το πιο μεγαλο...υ.γ το κολαζ μιλαμε ειναι τελειο....

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ.... η αληθεια ειναι οτι ενθουσιαστηκα και εγω που το ειδα ετσι.....

----------


## mitsman

Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος τι πουλακι θα ειναι αυτο με το πολυ μαυρο και κιτρινο τσουλουφακι..... αμαν.... δεν  παιρνανε οι μερες με τιποτα πια!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σε λιγο θα λες πως περασαν οι μερες γιαυτο βγαζε φωτο καθημερινα!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Λες, να 'ναι μια ''Ζάχερ'' με κίτρινο τσουλούφι;;!! (όταν επιθυμούμε κάτι πολύ - πολύ!!! μας έρχεται!!!!)

----------


## lagreco69

> Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος τι πουλακι θα ειναι αυτο με το πολυ μαυρο και κιτρινο τσουλουφακι..... αμαν.... δεν  παιρνανε οι μερες με τιποτα πια!!!



Τι λες τωρα!! τι λες τωρα!!! Δημητρη ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!! δεν εχω λογια!!! παντα με υγεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## μαρια ν

Δημητρη να μας τρελανεις και να μας πεθανεις με τα κουκλια σου θες? ωραια τα καταφερες εγω εχω τρελαθει 
με αυτα τα ομορφα φατσακια :Love0007:  :Love0034:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυ Μαρια.....


Τρελαινομαι να δω πως θα γινει αυτο το μαυρουλικο οταν μεγαλωσει!

τα αλλα δυο θα γινουν μαλλον οπως τα πρωτα μου!!

----------


## μαρια ν

εμενα με τρελενουν τα μωρακια σαν τα δυο σου τα πρωτα πιο πολυ απο τα γκριζα αλλα σου ευχομαι το ενα να ειναι
οπως ακριβως το θελεις

----------


## mitsman

Θα ηθελα να ειναι καταμαυρο.... αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που με νοιαζει τοσο οσο οτι θα βγει κατι διαφορετικο και εχω αγωνια να δω.... για να δω και τις δυνατοτητες αυτου του ζευγαριου!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Για να δούμε! για να δούμε!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Μαναρακια μου μωρε σαν μικροι γυπες ειναι!
Μονο το ενα ανοιξε τα ματια του;

----------


## marlene

*Α ρε μπουμπούνα Μίτσμαν! Κατατρόμαξα στη μέση του θέματος!!!! Ευτυχώς όλα καλάααα....!!!!!!     

Να τα χαίρεσαι....!!!!!!!!! ...Και πολύ καλή η ιδέα του κολάζ!! Περιμένω κι εγώ με αγωνία την εξέλιξη αυτού του δίχρωμου τσουλουφιού!!!*  :Bird1:   :Love0007:

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχ... εγω να δεις πως ειχα τρομαξει!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εδω τα τσουλουφομωρα μου που ολο και μεγαλωνουν και ολο τα ιδια μενουν!!!!

----------


## Athina

Αυτά όλο και ομορφαίνουν!!!
Ζιλεύωω :') :') :')
Να τα χαίρεσαι mitsman!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μωρά μου όμορφααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love0038:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τι κουκλάκια!!! Κι αυτό το μαυρούλι με το τσουλουφάκι ξανθό κεντρικά!!! Ιδιόμορφο!! Μittsman! ...σχεδόν όπως το θες!!!

----------


## mitsman

Kαι εδω εχουμε τον μικρο της πρώτης γέννας... σε λίγες μερες θα τον ιοθετησει μια ξαδερφουλα μου με τον μπαμπα της!!!!

Οτι θα το ελεγα και αυτο δεν το πιστευα ποτε....



Αλλα ειναι το πιο εξυπνο κοκατιλακι που εχω γνωρισει..... απο τις πρώτες του κιολας πτησεις ηταν ολες υποδειγματικες και δεν στραπατσαριστηκε ουτε μια φορα... ουτε μια φορα!!!!! 
και τωρα του κανω το κολπακι με την πορτα, βαζω το χερι μου σε μια πορτα και ερχεται εκει.... πολυ πονηρα ανοιγω μια αλλη και προσπαθω να τον κανω να μεινει στην κλειστη, αυτος το καταλαβαινει και παει στην ανοιχτη και βγαινει καθε φορα..... φτου φτου το πουλακι μου!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πως μεγάλωσε μωρέ το ζουζούνι....!!! 
Επιβεβαιώνω την εξυπνάδα του, αφού 4 μέρες που το είχαμε στην Αθήνα μαζί μας ερχόταν συνέχεια στο χέρι ή στο κεφάλι και πετούσε πολύ όμορφα για μικρό πουλάκι!

Περηφάνια ο Δημήτρης να δείτε.... χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κουτσουνάκι γλυκό... και χορτάτο!!*  ::   :Bird1:   ::

----------


## Kostakos

Τι ωραία!! Τελικά τα κοκατίλ Θα με τρελάνουν!!! Σέλω και εγώ φατσουλίνια!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μπράβο μιτς κουκλί το μικρό.

----------


## Kostakos

Αλλά εγώ έχω την μία και μοναδική:..............

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ειναι πανεμορφο...μου φαινεται μεγαλωσε παρα πολυ γρηγορα!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι καμαρωνω σαν γυφτικο σκερπανι που λενε....... αλλα ειναι τοοοοοσοοοοοο εξυπνο!!!!!!

ο μικρος τρωει μονος του εδω και δεκα μερες περιπου και ειναι στα 109 γραμμαρια του βουδακι μου!!!!!! ειναι πολυ φαγανο το μαναρι μου!!!

----------


## marlene

*" βουδάκι " .....????    

Ααα ρε περήφανε πατέραααα.....!!!*

----------


## mitsman



----------


## demis

Πανεμορφα Μιτσακο αντε και στα δικα μας συντομα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σας το ευχομαι.... ειναι οτι καλυτερο!!!!!
Να 'σαι καλα Θεμη!!!

----------


## Athina

Αχ mitsman είναι κουκλάκια!!! 
Με το καλό και η πρώτη πτήση!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολλά φιλάκια στα τσουλουφάκια να τους δώσεις......!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038: 
Και πιο πολύ σ'αυτο το γκριζάκι... και να του πεις να μεγαλώνει πιο γρήγορα γιατί έχω σκάσει να δω πως θα γίνειιιιιιι!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι ολα ζουζουνακια!
Να σου ζησουν και ευχομαι να τα δεις στο κλαρι με τους γονεις τους!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και τα 3 ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ μπράβο

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!! Κοίτα, που θα γίνει μαύρο τελικά, με κίτρινο τσουλουφάκι!!! (η επιθυμία σου Δημήτρη εισακούστηκε!!!!!!!!!!!)
Εγώ ανυπομονώ να δώ πόσο ανοιχτόχρωμα -προς το κίτρινο- θα βγουν τα άλλα δύο μικράκια!!!!
Φανταστικά είναι Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Δεν αντέχω.............................. να μην κοιτάω!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα παρα πολυ ολους!!!!

Νατάσσα έχει και γονιδια το μικρο... χα αχ χα χα χα χα χα 
Καθε αλλο παρα τυχαια μπορεις να χαρακτηρισεις την γεννα αυτη συμφωνα με τις επιθυμιες μου.... ειπαμε, γονεις του Darky!!!!
Αν και ο κιτρινομαυρο τσουλουφακι ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερο..... ακομη και η εκτροφέας που τα ειχε 3 χρονια μου ειπε οτι τετοιο πουλακι δεν εχει βγαλει!

Και γιατι να μην κοιτας Κωστακη παρακαλω?????? για αυτο σας τα βαζω εδω για να πολλαπλασιαζω την χαρα μου!

----------


## Kostakos

Ok με τάπωσες εξυπνούλη... έλα μου ντε δεν χορταίνω να κοιτάω!!

----------


## lagreco69

Αμαν..... μεγαλωσανε οι ομορφιες σου!! Δημητρη  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mitsman

Καθε μερα μεγαλωνουν τοσο πολυ και ομως νιωθω λες και δεν περναει μερα!

----------


## COMASCO

καλα μιλαμε να κολαζ που ανεβαζεις ειναι απιστευτα...να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια(και συντομα στο κλαδι)

----------


## Kostakos

Έτσι είναι με όλους γύρω μας Δημήτρη μεγαλώνουν και* μεγαλώνουμε.*.. αλλά δεν παίρνουμε χαμπάρι και θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε κάποιες στιγμές για πάντα *αθάνατες*! .... να μην τελειώσουν ποτέ  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Οι μερες περνανε και τα τσουλουφομωρα μεγαλώνουν....... και τα τσουλουφακια τους επισης και εχουν ολο και πιο πολυ πλακα!!

----------


## moutro

Αφασία είναι... Αυτο το μαύρο... πολύ τραβηχτικό βρε παιδάκι μου!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

> Αφασία είναι... Αυτο το μαύρο... πολύ τραβηχτικό βρε παιδάκι μου!!!!!!


Ωραια λοιπον κλεισαμε θα παρει η Μαρθα  το μαυρουλικο και εγω  ενα απο αυτα που μου φαινανται οτι θα γινει  pied κλεισαμε λοιπον 
συμφωνεις Δημητρη?

----------


## moutro

Συμφωνει συμφωνει!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Λέω εγω οχι σε κανένα????

----------


## moutro

Για αυτό σε αγαπάμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Ετσι ετσι  συμφωνω

----------


## mitsman

Να και μερικες παραπανω μονες τους φωτο οχι σε κολαζ για περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Πωπωπωπω... βρε παιδί μου κάτι φάτσες... κάτι χαμόγελα... κάτι τσουλουφάκι!! Τα λατρεύω. <3

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καλά αυτό το μαυράκι, ποοοοολύ πρωτότυπο Δημήτρη!!!  Το κίτρινο προεκτείνεται απ' το τσουλουφάκι και στο κεφαλάκι συμμετρικά και λίγο στο κορμάκι, αλλά και στα μεσαία φτερά της ουράς! Ανυπομονώ να το δώ με τις βελονίτσες ''φτιαγμένες'' σε πουπουλάκια!! Και τ' άλλα δυό, υπέροχες, λαχταριστές... μπανανίτσες!!! (η λέξη ''μπανανί'' είναι δική σου και είναι πολύ αντιπροσωπευτική!).

----------


## mitsman

Το μεγαλο τους αδερφακι που θα γινουν ακριβως τα ιδια οπως και ο πατερας ειναι μπανανοτσουλουφακια οντως....... το μικρο αυτο αναμενω ακομη και εγω..... θελω τοσο πολυ να τα δω να μεγαλωνουν....

----------


## Panosfx

Χαζομπαμπας!Χεχε...

----------


## Antigoni87

Ρεεεε ένας μικρούλης Floyd! Στην προτελευταία φωτό, ο κάτω κάτω  :Happy:  , ο μπανανιάρης με τις γκρι πιτσιλιές!!! Μίτσμαν, έχεις ομολογουμένως από τα πιο όμορφα μωρά της σεζόν-τουλάχιστον!!!!
Μπράβο!!

----------


## mitsman

Βασικα μπερδευεσαι.... ειναι 2 μικροι Φλουντ!!!!

----------


## moutro

Βρε μεγάλωσαν αυτά!!!!! Καλά αυτό το μαυράκι... Πόσο ενδιαφέρον χρώμα θα κανει?? Πραγματικά πόσο????????????

----------


## Lucky Witch

Νταρκούλης και 2 Φλουντακια τέλεια είναι.

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι οντως πολυ σκουροχρωμο Νικολ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! παρα παρα πολυ..... πολυ μ'αρεσουν τα μικρακια μου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το μαυράκι αυτό θα γίνει φοβερό.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που βγήκε ένα τέτοιο πουλάκι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αααααχχχ!!! Πολύ - πολύ γλυκά!!! Και το μαυράκι, αλλά και τα κιτρινάκια!!! Μ' αρέσουν πολύ - πολύ!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι έγινε τελικά με το ποδαράκι που φαινόταν άσχημα στην αρχή;;

----------


## mitsman

Αντιγονη μια χαρα.... τελειο βγηκε το ποδαρακι του..... δν μπορω να καταλαβω καν πιο πουλακι ηταν!

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι επειδή στείλαμε όλοι θετική ενέργεια, για αυτό!!!!  :Party0011:   :Innocent0006:  Μπράβοοοοοο!!! Τα mini Floydάκια ελπίζω να βγουν λιγότερο μαντραχαλάκια από τον αδερφό τους, χαχαχα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Παντως το μεγαλο της πρωτης γεννας που το έδωσα σε ενα θειο μου σημερα, δεν εχω ξαναδει ποτε καλυτερο και εξυπνοτερο πουλακι!!!!!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## COMASCO

φτου φτου μην τα ματιαξω...τοσο μα τοσο ωραια κολαζ...δεν βαριεμαι να στο λεω...!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Bug Dance:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα είναι φτου φτου

----------


## ninos

τρομερά και τα μικρά και οι φωτογραφίες Δημήτρη !!! Είσαι καλλιτέχνης τελικά  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Απίστευτος ...χρωματικός συνδυασμός το σκουρόχρωμο μωράκι Δημήτρη! (τώρα τις είδα τις foto, γιατί έλειπα)!!
Πολύ έντονες οι αντιθέσεις!!! Φοβερό είναι!!!
Και τ' άλλα βέβαια, ξέρεις, οι αδυναμίες μου!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Να σου ζήσουν τα τσουλουφακια σου είναι πανέμορφα!!!!! 
  να ρωτήσω το Grift τι είναι?

----------


## mitsman

Σας χιλιοευχαριστω ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!

Ελειπα 2 μερες τωρα και θελω σαν τρελος αν ξυπνησω το πρωι να δω τα μωρα μου......


Το grit ειναι αμμος-τριμμα οστρακων που βοηθαει στη χωνεψη και στην παροχη ασβεστιου... παντως ειναι αμφλιγομενο και καποιοι δεν το προτιμανε γιατι κανοντας ευκολοτερη λενε την χωνεψη μειωνεται η λειτουργια του στομαχου με οτι αυτο σημαινει.... στην φυση παντως τα πουλια τρωνε αμμο!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δημήτρη, βάλε και νεότερες foto!!!

----------


## skrekas

Καταπληκτικός ο φωτογράφος αλλά με τέτοια μοντέλα πως να μην είναι...? Πανέμορφα όλα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τα μικρα μεγαλωσαν αλλα η μανουλα τους για καποιο λογο τους βγαζει τα τσουλουφια.... το εβγαλε και απο τον αρσενικο!!!!!

Εδω το καμαρι μου το σκουρο..... μια ασπρη φτερουγα μια μαυρη... δειτε δειτε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το αγαπώωωωωωωωωω................  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Athina

Και χωρίς τσουλουφάκι πάλι όμορφα είναι!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Να σου ζησουν Μητσμανακο!!!
Πολυ ομορφα ολα τους!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Βρε αυτα μεγαλωσαν!
Ποσο ημερων ειναι τωρα Μητσο;

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κουκλι μπράβο Μήτσο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Τα μαδάει για να κάνει κι άλλα η αθεόφοβη;;; Σταμάτα μωρή να γεμίζεις τον κόσμο Floydάκια και Darkάκια!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!
Καλά, η φτερούγα η άσπρη είναι καταπληκτική, πολύ σπάνιο να μην είναι έστω και λίγο συμμετρικά τα δύο φτερά! τυχερούλη!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τι όμορφα παράξενος συνδυασμός!!! Μία φτερούγα άσπρη και μία μαύρη!!! Κυρίως όταν είναι ανοιχτές, είναι απίθανο!!! Μπράβο Δημήτρη!! (πώς ξέρεις ότι είναι αγόρι; :winky:  Τα άλλα;;; Βάλε και τ' άλλα!! (όταν μπορείς!....)

----------


## vicky_ath

> πώς ξέρεις ότι είναι αγόρι;


Νατάσσα όταν είπε αρσενικό, αναφέρεται στον μπαμπά τους...
Η μαμά μάλλον έχει μία έφεση στην κομμωτική και τους έχει ξεπουπουλιάσει όλους...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Θα θέλει να ξαναγεννήσει μάλλον, ε, Βίκυ;;;

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω  παρα παρα παρα πολυ!!!
Ειναι 37 και 39 μερων αντιστοιχα!!

Δεν θελει να ξαναζευγαρωσει, απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι κακια συνηθεια!

----------


## moutro

Έχει καλή συνήθεια να κάνει όμορφα παιδιά, εχει κακή συνήθεια να τα ξεπουπουλιάζει.... Αυτό το μαυράκι τελικά θα΄ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία - φαντασία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!!!! φανταζομαι θα εχεις παθει την πλακα σου!!! Δημητρη.

----------


## BanOr

Τι κουκλι ειναι το "ασσυμετρο"
Να σου ζησουν ολα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχουτα!!!!!!
Ειναι ακαταμαχητα!!!!Μπραβο Δημητρη,απο οτι βλεπω μεγαλωσαν και ειναι υγιεστατα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι φοβερα.... η αληθεια ειναι οτι καμαρωνω σαν γυφτικο σκερπανι που λενε.....
Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------

